# Looking for your thoughts: Projector and Throw.



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

Taking some advice -- I haven't purchased a thing and the room is still being built. So that being said, some specifications.

- Room is 22FT Long and 13FT Wide. Was hoping for 95" Wide screen
- Zero Ambient Light Capability, I have full control and it is a sealed room - lighting not installed, but will be provided by GU10 spots in downward facing soffits (multi zone) and ceiling shot soft lighting from soffit. I would like to be able to watch with a reasonable light level
- Primary seating position is flexible but figure around 15-16 FT as 2 rows are planned (don't care at all about 2nd row experience much)
- Have considered Epson 8700UB based on spec and capability -- that's also around my budget.
- Screen is probably going to be DIY from a cost perspective - maybe something purchased down the road.
- Throw distance I was hoping for 17-19 FT as I wanted to mount the Projector behind the forward seating position
- Nothing over 30db


Looking for any and all recommendations and I have a few questions...

Should I consider power zoom? what kind of drop from the ceiling do I need to consider? What would you recommend in this space?

Thanks in advance fellow shacksters.

(Build thread... 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for.../37235-new-home-theatre-starting-scratch.html

)


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Really there are quite a few options that will work in your specifications and the epson gets very good reviews. Powered zoom is nice but is rarely used so I wouldn't let that be a major purchasing decision.

I have installed the Mitsubishi HC6800 for quite a few people and its nice as well as its newer, cheaper little brother the HC4000.

Go to visualapex and check out some of the offerings there and they even have a distance calculator.


----------



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

I have looked at the distance calculator at a few places. 

Am I incorrect when I look at these calculators and it appears the projector will be almost over the head of my 1st row? 

Also, how far down do I need to really put it -- does it need to be level with the center line of the screen?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

grinthock said:


> Am I incorrect when I look at these calculators and it appears the projector will be almost over the head of my 1st row?


depending on where the first row is from the screen, most projectors will throw a 100" diagonal image at about 12' so thats what you need to look at.



> Also, how far down do I need to really put it -- does it need to be level with the centre line of the screen?


No, not necessarily. It should be mounted so the projector lens is even with the top of the screen. Ideally yes if its dead centre that is your best position but you will not get reduced image quality with it lined up to the top of the screen.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

The offset of the projector to the screen is dependent on the projector. Some are designed to be at the top or bottom of the screen, others need dead center and some are designed to be 10-15% above the screen. Depending on which projector you choose you would need to verify this information.


----------



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

Great info!

Ok so my problem -- I am building the room -- I need to figure out where to put electrical and bracing for the projector (ceiling is Whisperclipped with Hat and 2 x 5/8 Drywall) so I am replacing 1 layer of 5/8 drywall with plywood to strengthen the mount -- but i don't know where it's gonna go! 

So do I need to purchase the projector so I can test throw it?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

grinthock said:


> So do I need to purchase the projector so I can test throw it?


no, again depending on what projector you get but most will throw an image of 100" if mounted 12' from the screen wall so to be safe if you put the mount at 14' back you will be fine.


----------

